# Mash Ups



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I am not sure if this is the right place to put this thread, I feel it could go under either classical music or non classical music. 
In light of what I have just stated, I am wondering how the people of this forums feel about instrumental mash ups between more contemporary music and classical music. I recently posted a few videos of such music in the community room. I personally love it, if it is done right it does have great potential to sound fantastic. I feel that my newest obsession The Piano Guys really pull it off. They also seem to gather inspiration from older more well known composers and newer age music, not limited to classical music to create works all their own. You can definitely hear the influence in the music. Especially their song Moonlight. I highly suggest it by the way. 


What is all of your opinions on this subject? I would love to hear. 

Sarah,


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

In general, I'm not a fan - I like things 'pure & simple' to use a phrase I've heard somewhere recently. 

There's also the fact that I'm not very knowledgeable about music, so I might be missing the point or the skill involved. 

However, I am open to conversion, especially if someone posts some handy & lovely links. :tiphat:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I am not quite sure if you saw the links, though I am assuming you have. Though if you have not I will post some at the end of this message. I personally am very picky about them. I feel they have great potential to be something wonderful if the pieces in question are carefully selected. Though they have a lot of potential to go the exact opposite way. The links I posted I have to say are my favorites for a couple reasons.

One, is that, surprisingly or not so surprisingly I am finding that Vivaldi's works seem to be more versatile than I had ever considered. I find that I like it, and it gives me a new and different appreciation for his works as well as music in general.

The second reason, is that I think it shows a great amount of musical skill (that I am afraid I will never obtain) to let previous composers influences show so much in something they have created. I am not sure if I am articulating this very well. I hope I am.

I guess I am so impressed because this is the first time that I have been so exposed to this kind of work on such an obvious level.

First are the Vivaldi mash ups









Next up are the inspired works
My favorite first which some I think may find odd as I think it is pretty well known that Mozart is my all time favorite composer. But Moonlight Sonata is a gorgeous piece. And so their take on it is very interesting and pleasing.





Now this one, I suppose I just dont hear the Mozart. I do love how in the description of this video they explain the different ways they obtained the full range of the Orchestra as all sounds in the song are made with just the instruments you see in the video. I will link it below so you can read it yourself if you wish. They sure are handy with their instruments. 









 the URL to read if you want.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Members of a certain age (blonde or otherwise ) may remember this, er , item from Waldo de los Rios:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SarahNorthman said:


> The Piano Guys really pull it off. They also seem to gather inspiration from older more well known composers and newer age music, not limited to classical music to create works all their own. You can definitely hear the influence in the music. Especially their song Moonlight. I highly suggest it by the way.


The Piano Guys are great. They have talent, and they have very clever videos. They're coming to Nashville in the spring, and I'm already looking forward to seeing them.

As far as mashups, I'm always up for something inventive. And anything that will hook someone in to the classical genre, I'm for it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> Members of a certain age (blonde or otherwise ) may remember this, er , item from Waldo de los Rios:


 Well, that's just awful. Although back in the day when I wasn't listening to classical, I got a kick out of the old Hooked On Classics series. It starts out with a different take on Mozart's 40th.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> The Piano Guys are great. They have talent, and they have very clever videos. They're coming to Nashville in the spring, and I'm already looking forward to seeing them.
> 
> As far as mashups, I'm always up for something inventive. And anything that will hook someone in to the classical genre, I'm for it.


I agree 100 percent with you on the hopes it will hook someone into classical music. I think it is clever of them to mix classical music with new age music. I do think it will get a younger audience interested in it.

You are lucky they are coming to your area! I wish they would come to either the Santa Fe area or Albuquerque area but alas no luck.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I love classical music, hate new age. Put them together, and the result could be some wonderful music for movies.


----------

